# New Coach Wedge =]



## MAC_fanatic (Aug 11, 2007)

I recently bought these coach wedge shoes =] I loooooove them. They were 188, but I got the last pair and got 10% off. =D What do you guys think? I got the brown ones.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2007)

super cute! supppuer cute! even tho i'm not a fan of wearing logoed shoes these are adorable!!!! congrats!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 11, 2007)

very cute! I have the black wedge sandals from last summer. very fun shoes!


----------

